# Smell from Attic



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 14, 2004)

Sometimes mold will cause a hell of a smell. Check around on the back of the roof sheathing or the sides of the rafters and ceiling joists, look for some discolor. Some types of mold almost look white.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Forget the smell for a second. The smell is a symptom of a real problem.

You stated you hgave condensation in the attic. Chances are Glass is correct, you probably have mold. Either that or something has sponged up alot of the moisture from the condensation and is rotting. 

You need to assess why you are having such a bad condensation issue. It is due to a few possible reasons. Improper ventilation, improper insulation, or humidifier set too high on the heater.

Black isn't always mold but white almost always is. Buy a cheap ($12) tester from home depot if you suspect you have a mold problem. If the tester says you have a problem, it's time to call the insurance company for a costly remediation!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Mold remediation?!?!? nobody is covering this anymore. Too many lawsuits by people with old, leaky, or poorly installed leaky roofs.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

LDC5 said:


> I am experiencing a smell from my attic. I noticed condensation up there, so am thinking the condensation is causing the insulation to smell.


How do you 'experience' the smell? When you're in the attic? When you're in the living space beneath? Have you gone in the attic to look around? What is the smell like? I found a petrified bat in my attic when I moved in and I imagine that caused a smell at some time. How did you 'notice' condensation. I have what, at first glance, appears to be condensation on my roof rafters but upon closer inspection it is actually dried sap (it glistens like condensation would but is solidified). gather some more information and get back to us.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

AaronB said:


> Mold remediation?!?!? nobody is covering this anymore. Too many lawsuits by people with old, leaky, or poorly installed leaky roofs.


SOme peoplea re still covered. I sometimes work for a GC who specializes in insurance remediations. He doesn't touch a job without $20K profit. I did a roof once for him where we replaced the whole roof including the rafters. He had one of his other subs repalce the ceilings and insulation. Insurance paid 100%.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

How long ago wass that, Grumpy? I know we recently got all of our changes in the policy and one stated no mold coverage, period.  I guess it must be related to poor design/craftsmanship?


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Aaron, that was a year ago.

Maybe you have a poor insurance carrier.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

MAybe I do....State FArm is a bit on the shady side.


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

LDC5 said:


> I have an unfinished attic with blown-in insulation in the ceiling of my second floor, and am experiencing a smell from my attic. I noticed condensation up there, so am thinking the condensation is causing the insulation to smell. Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> Time to move the wife:
> 
> ...


----------



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

*Smell in attic*

I would agree with 2pyrs. Check to see if the soffit vents have been blocked with the insulation. You can use plywood blockers to prevent the wool from covering the vents. Regardless of locale, climate and temperatures, a well vented attic will not retain condensation.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

URGENT CAUTION!
Mold is a MAJOR issue now. 
Almost ALL insurance companies have stopped covering it in any way. (Check the latest copy of your homeowner's insurance...I bet that it probably isn't even covered, and even if it is, DO NOT FILE A CLAIM FOR MOLD). 
The only real insurance protection for it now is flood insurance,and even THAT is a double-edged sword.
You need to greatly improve your attic ventilation at your own expense and that should take care of the problem.
I HIGHLY recommend that you correct the problem yourself, without filing ANY insurance claim.
If you ever file a mold claim (if you even can), you will _drastically damage_ the currrent insurability of your home, AND seriously and permanently impair the re-sale and future insurability of your home. You will most likely find that your homeowner's insurance company will not even renew your policy, if you do. With a mold claim record (SHARED BY ALL INSURANCE COMPANIES), a prospective buyer may not even be able to acquire homeowner's insurance ANYWERE, and you may not be able to sell your home!
That is the best advice that I can give you, my friend. HANDLE IT YOURSELF, AND DO NOT FILE ANY MOLD CLAIM.
Good Luck!
Mike
(NC Real Estate Broker)


----------

